# Dutch Reformed vs. Presbyterianism - Increasing unity vs. Micro-Presbyterian



## Theoretical (Sep 1, 2008)

With the increasing links between the URC, OCRC, and CanRC, and the seemingly-parallel trend of micro-presbyterianism, it made me wonder whether there's differences between continental and Presbyterian reformed that lead one to unify and the other to tend to separate.

Thoughts? Am I off base?


----------



## Poimen (Sep 1, 2008)

I sincerely doubt it. When one looks at the history of the Dutch Reformed church, the divers and sundry splits make a New York City road map look like a well arranged tapestry. 

Furthermore, in the case of the OCRC that 'offer' was on the table many years ago and it didn't take. Now the OCRC embraced the call for union but, in my opinion, mainly due to the fact that it was too small to maintain its own identity (5 congregations - though that is not necessarily a bad thing).

And as far as the CanRC and URC is concerned, it is not necessarily a done deal.

On the other hand the URC has moved to the second step of Ecumenical Relations with the OPC so that might also encourage our Presbyterian brothers to see themselves as participating in the larger Reformed ecumenical movement that is at foot. 

I think we are all guilty of 'micro' something or other and groups such as NAPARC are an encouraging trend for us all but by no means the end to the (seemingly) constant divisions and struggles in the Reformed/Presbyterian world.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 1, 2008)

At least you guys have an excuse! Your polity says that the church has both regenerate and unregenerate in it. Try believing that you are supposed to be the evidently regenerate _only_. That is almost an open invitation to schism.

Actually, since the Reformation, the emphasis upon the role of the individual in interpretation of the Bible has given rise to all sorts of splits. Some fools will always want to move off in a "pushing the envelop" slide to the left. Other fools will try to hyper-correct to the right. Before you castigate the state of Presbyterian unity, remember the old saw about Baptists: if you have two Baptists you will have at least three opinions.

The withdrawal of my group of churches from the mainline ABC a few years ago was both my proudest and most shameful experience. My desire for unity in the visible church


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 1, 2008)

I suppose it is more then a question of any modern differences in practice or polity that might result in differences between the groups?


----------

